
New Vulnerability: Mercurial Command Injection (CVE-2014-9462) - wglb
http://chargen.matasano.com/chargen/2015/3/17/this-new-vulnerability-mercurial-command-injection-cve-2014-9462.html
======
nathanaldensr
Are we now at a point with headline writing where the word "This" is going to
be inserted into a headline, regardless of whether it sounds silly or not,
just because that's what everyone else is doing?

~~~
scintill76
An analogy to "This Old House"? Not sure it makes sense, but that's what I
thought of.

~~~
jjarmoc
"This Old House" is exactly the intent of the reference. The old Matasano Blog
had two ongoing series of posts "This Old Vulnerability" and "This New
Vulnerability". The former was used for discussions of older vulnerabilities,
while the latter was used for discussing new vulns.

One such example (from 2007) was ported over to our relaunched blog.
[http://chargen.matasano.com/chargen/2007/7/27/this-new-
vulne...](http://chargen.matasano.com/chargen/2007/7/27/this-new-
vulnerability-dowds-inhuman-flash-exploit.html)

